# Current Marriott resorts and terminology ( UPDATED TO 2015)



## geka (Nov 3, 2006)

I see a lot of things like OP, MSVI, MNR? etc.  Is there a glossary somewhere that states what each of these means? This is all new to me and I notice that a lot of tuggers use these. Thanks so much.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 3, 2006)

Most of the time the letters are the same as Interval uses to code the resorts. Although sometime Tugger will shorten the name so Ocean Point becomes OP

Below is a list of the marriott resorts and their II codes  AS OF NOV 2006    

SEE NEXT POST FOR 2015



> Marriott's Aruba Ocean Club • MAO
> 
> Marriott's Aruba Surf Club • MSU
> 
> ...


----------



## arlene22 (Nov 3, 2006)

MVCI = Marriott Vacation Club International


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 5, 2015)

Here is a list of the current MVCI resorts AS OF SEPT 2015


			
				Vacation Club website said:
			
		

> United States
> 
> Arizona
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 5, 2015)

Here is a nice add on all the mvc ii codes





thinze3 said:


> you should be able to use these codes on interval international's website when searching exclusively for marriott resorts.





> mcv,ncv,mds,mpd,mrd,mr2,mml,mga,mvl,mdo,mvb,mev,
> mbp,mmi,mvd,mcp,mgv,mgr,mhz,mip,mrp,mgk,msp,mle,
> mvo,mpb,mkw,mki,maw,ma1,mmo,mm1,mko,mk1,mcu,
> mhb,mgc,mc1,mfv,mby,mgo,mhh,mps,mhg,mms,msn,
> ...


----------

